

Blogging your startup - mentioned during Steve Blank's Keynote at SLLConf - ipster
http://leanlaunchlab.com

======
swanson
Found a summary of what this actually is at: [http://morganlinton.com/when-
the-boardroom-is-bits-keynote-b...](http://morganlinton.com/when-the-
boardroom-is-bits-keynote-by-steve-blank/)

    
    
      Lean Launch Lab is a great way to update board members on 
      what you’re doing with your startup and easily allow them     
      to track your progress and follow-along.
    

Looks to be part Basecamp, part internal blog, part board meeting minutes.

------
nhangen
Would like to know more about it before giving an email address.

------
rmason
If you would value advice from five (to start) Silicon Valley VC's on your
business model it's a no brainer.

Also really liking that one of them has pledged to invest in a bunch of Ann
Arbor startups, could be a turning point for Michigan if they follow through.

------
fractalcat
Question: why do you use the phrase 'exclusive private beta'? Are you going to
be evaluating and rejecting the majority of prospectve testers? If not,
'exclusive' is just meaningless marketspeak.

------
aymeric
Looks similar to <http://ongoingfeedback.com/> in essence.

